# Show me your crates/puppy pens!! Please :)



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

ok I have just posted a thread in chi chat, explaining that I have just set up a crate for Honey. And I would love to see your setups so I know what to buy for honey. Any suggestions pics and advice is appreciated 
you can view my other thread on chi chat for a more detailed explanation!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is daisys it ha a pillow and a single duvet in it she only goes in their at night now lotus has a smaller one but will be joining daisy soon










Excuse the loo roll they were for the recycling then the digs thought they'd hide them


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks heaps for posting daisydoo!
So no water or toilet area?
I think Honey will be able to hold on
during the night, but I think I am going
to buy puppy pads tomorrow anyway
also her pen is on tiles, so accidents
wont matter.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Daisydoo what a cute little cover you have in there. She looks so tiny lol!

I don't crate my girls at all. Never have had to or ever wanted to. My cousins chihuahua has a crate set up similar to Daisydoos....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you seen Rach's thread look at hers brilliant.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, definitely check out Rache's thread. I don't crate mine so can't offer any advice, but good luck with it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope no toilet area she's old enough to hold during the night and if she needs to go then she can wake me up. I don't use pee pads the garden is the toilet.. thats in my bedroom!! Lotus is crated at meal times and was when i went out but shes not got free run of the house.. she'll go into Daisy's crate soon

And yes Raches looks lovely.. im jealous


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

boys in pink are awesome :albino:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the set up for my chi's. We have since put in hard wood floors. :hello1:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mom of 4 chis, I love them beds in your crates. they cost a bomb in the uk tho! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww Lisa the snuggle blanket things are well nice... i want one for just me


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

WOW:thumbup::tongue10: Lisa, that is like a chi sanctuary!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mom of 4 holy cow! Talk about Chi luxury!

I used to have something similar (only for 1) I had a thin slip cover around back and top, a cozy bed. No potty though.

I don't do crates anymore, much to my disliking, but Gretel has been a wreck. I think after Godric gets neutered i'll try to crate them together, as I have a big enough crate and they're finally starting to cuddle.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lisa (Mom of 4 Chis),

Wow! I love your crate set up for your chis. They are beautiful and look so comfortable, like a 5 star pet hotel.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia has a huge 48" x 36" crate that she has her peepad in.
She was missing the pad and eating the finish off the wood floor
so we moved it into her crate and she has learned to go there.
She is totally kitchen trained.It bothers me that the floor is smooth
with her knees like they are.Ive heard that its not good for them.
But I rent a fully carpeted house and this is the only way that works
if she is to stay with us.Im hoping we have our own house someday
but I doubt we will.
We took the flip open top off the crate and use it for a doorway gate.
My hubby added a plank to the side of my desk to make it more narrow.
He hooked the top to the side of the plank and we now have a swing open gate!!
I use a grabber stick to clean her crate and change the peepads thru the top.
Im going to wrap a quilt around her crate for winter time.

She owns the kitchen!









Our crate top gate!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dahlia has a huge 48" x 36" crate that she has her peepad in.
> She was missing the pad and eating the finish off the wood floor
> so we moved it into her crate and she has learned to go there.
> She is totally kitchen trained.It bothers me that the floor is smooth
> ...


She is all set up and cozy!! I know she loves her sock monkey too
Can you put a runner rug or large throw rugs on the floor...This is what I did cause we have wood floors too in some areas of the house. I also put pee-pads UNDER the throw rugs just in case the girls have an accident and that way it does not go thru onto the wood floor. and the throw rugs I can easily wash.
It really helps on those slippery floors


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia loves blankets and rugs.......to pee on!
I could try it but I know whe has selective amnesia
when it comes to potty training.In her case less is more!
I will try it though with pee pads underneath.
I have some native amer runners that are quite large.
Ill try it and update after I do!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> This is the set up for my chi's. We have since put in hard wood floors. :hello1:



What a nice set-up! I love those blankies too....my girls have the same ones and we have the little rug too  They look all cozy in their own little dens!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Darlene her sock monkey is her absolute fave toy!!
He was on vacation while mom sewed his tail back on!!
She loves to maul him and love him to death!!

***UPDATE****

Im afraid this is the best I can do.
I dont have any room size rugs.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> boys in pink are awesome :albino:



Dexter looks great no matter what color he's stylin with !! :coolwink:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

all of your setups look awesome! I have noticed that no one except for Dahlia has a toilet? Honey had no accidents last night, I have just let her outside then 
I am wondering about the toilet, because a breeder told me that I should have one in there for her. Also I plan on using the crate for when I go out during the day to work and places that Honey cant come. SO I have her water bowl in there too.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Angel-Baby........
I think most of the chi people here allow
there chis to potty outdoors.
I dont have that set-up here for Dahlia.
I have to hand it to you dare devils
though with all that white and pretty bedding!!LOL.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Angel-Baby........
> I think most of the chi people here allow
> there chis to potty outdoors.
> I dont have that set-up here for Dahlia.
> ...


I also allow Honey to go to the toilet out side. But like you, my house is rented, and I think we have had enough accidents in this house so I plan on putting peepads in her pen! Yesterday for the 1st time ever she told me she needed to go out side to the toilet. I was so proud! But as for her running the house when Im not here or when I am asleep, I just dont think it is safe.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dahlia loves blankets and rugs.......to pee on!
> I could try it but I know whe has selective amnesia
> when it comes to potty training.In her case less is more!
> I will try it though with pee pads underneath.
> ...


Zoey is HORRIBLE about using the bathroom rugs. This morning she peed on the carpet right in front of my hubby as he was heading to bed...in her defense....she does have a bladder infection right now but man it gets so frustrating at times. We have learned to keep the bathroom doors shut.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

When Draco was a puppy, I used a exercise pen with a tarp on the bottom because we had carpet in the family room where he stayed. The pen was big enough for his bed, a pee pad and his food. He also had lots of room to wander around. Something a bit bigger than a crate would be best if you have to leave them for a long period of time every day.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you ladies!
The chis are very happy with their set up. They are very spoiled! 

As far as the bathroom goes, they hold it until morning. I always make sure they relieve themselves before going to bed for the night.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Thank you ladies!
> The chis are very happy with their set up. They are very spoiled!
> 
> As far as the bathroom goes, they hold it until morning. I always make sure they relieve themselves before going to bed for the night.


We have the same kind for Reese and Miley, and the really love them. I never thought to do the larger kennel with a divider, thats very clever!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> We have the same kind for Reese and Miley, and the really love them. I never thought to do the larger kennel with a divider, thats very clever!


Thank you! I got the idea from Mandy. She bought a crate for Zac and Honey, before she got Romeo, that was made with the divider already in it. I couldn't find one like that anywhere in the US, so I bought a large 2 door crate that came with a removable divider used for potty training. A few adjustments later, and its worked out perfectly!
I saw the link you posted to the crate bedding you have, and I love the plush set! Very nice!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are all beautifully set up crates. Love the 4 Chis. 

Bella doesn't go in a crate at night because she sleeps in her bed in a chair next to my bed(I hope that wasn't too confusing). If she did I would definitely set it up like a four star hotel.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they are all awesome!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't use pee pads to me it says it's ok to pee indoors it's not ok to pee indoors in my house I have an easily accessible garden and they both know that's where they go!! They hold it through the night and if for any reason they need to go in the night they wake me up go outside and straight back to bed


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Dexters crate is too cute! I don't crate my girls, like I said but if I did I love that pink one!



Daisydoo said:


> I don't use pee pads to me it says it's ok to pee indoors it's not ok to pee indoors in my house I have an easily accessible garden and they both know that's where they go!! They hold it through the night and if for any reason they need to go in the night they wake me up go outside and straight back to bed


Sarah that's how it is for us too. I have never used puppy pads or a crate. My girls know if they have to go potty they go to the door and during the night they hold it unless it's just once in a blue moon where they do have to go and I'm asleep Kizzie will whine and if I don't hear that she will growl lol She's very loud too so I never not hear her! LOL

I don't work so I'm lucky to stay home with my girls and lucky not to have to crate them but I know for people who work and people who have dogs arent' potty trained yet that crating is def the best way.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here's my setup:
Daily at work: Ex pen up against a wall so they have more room, they have beds, tons of toys, water & a potty pad in there with them


















This is one of their crates at home, it looks smaller than it is, my Golden retriever can fit in their comfortably, I have a larger one also that Zoey is usually in but they have to share as I have a cat in time out right now (won't stop peeing on my carpet). I cover their crates with blankets to prevent drafts, and Zoey has a rice matt in their that I heat up for her when she's cold. During the winter she usually has a heating pad on low in there with her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the puppy pen I use:










And this is Twiggy's crate she uses every night to sleep. She uses it because of her size and hurt back legs. All the others are not crated.:


----------

